# Show me your golden at 8 weeks vs. now!



## kassidy523

I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


----------



## Tagrenine

8 weeks









Now 19 months


----------



## diane0905

Logan as a puppy (8 weeks) on our way home with him:










Logan now (he's 16 months):


----------



## Lovin'Goldens

I don't have my golden yet, but if you want to see what goldens may look like as a puppy and as they get older. I highly suggest watching "golden retriever growing up" videos. They show how their golden like progressed as it grew older. 
Here are a couple if you want to check them out!


----------



## Rundlemtn

8 weeks versus 6 years









8 weeks versus 4.5 months


----------



## Margaux's Dad

Eight weeks and one year...


----------



## Deborus12

8 weeks and 3 years


----------



## Trí Tran




----------



## Ffcmm

Lily








Monty


----------



## 1oldparson

8 weeks and 8 years


----------



## JulesAK

Maggie at 8 weeks and now (2 1/2 yrs).


----------



## rosegold

Great thread!

8 weeks-









3 years-


----------



## Otter

Pearl

At 8 weeks









Pic from a few days ago. A little over a year old


----------



## Megora

8 weeks - 




















And - about 22 months -


----------



## Megora

Here's another - 

8 weeks -










And a little shy of age 3 (32 months, I think?)


----------



## maggiem

8 weeks


----------



## maggiem

One-year


----------



## Sholt

What a fun thread and great pictures! 8 weeks and 4 years 9 months.


----------



## Winnie’smom

8 weeks:









now, 11 months:


----------



## Riley's Mom

10 weeks and 22 months


----------



## stsmark

Windy at 8 weeks









And turned 10 months yesterday


----------



## Golden_79

Echo 8 weeks and 10 months


----------



## Kenmar

8 weeks:








17 months:


----------



## Max's Dad

Rocky: 8 weeks and 3.5 years old.


----------



## Goldhill

Cricket: just turned 5 years old

















Rye: 11 months old


----------



## Max's Dad

Our late boy Max at 11 weeks (the age we got him) and at about age 4.


----------



## mylissyk

She's still my baby.


----------



## goldielynn

This is a fun thread. I love seeing everyone's fluffy transformations.

This is Windsor at 8 weeks (the day we brought him home):









This is him now at 20 weeks


----------



## SRW




----------



## granite7

8 weeks and 3 years. Bella

















8 weeks and 6 months. Cody


----------



## DevWind

Such cute photos! Here's mine:
Winx 8 weeks and 5 years old
















Pilot 8 weeks and almost 4 years old


----------



## Racheal1977

Archie 8 weeks









Now 11 months. 1 on the 14th.


----------



## Lotsofjs

9 weeks and 7 1/2 months


----------



## Lotsofjs

Winnie’smom said:


> 8 weeks:
> View attachment 881684
> 
> 
> now, 11 months:
> View attachment 881686


She has the same zipper as my Phoebe!! I love it!


----------



## ceegee

Duster, 8 weeks and now.


----------



## Brave

Can you tell they are sisters?

Lana at 8 weeks









Molly @ 8 weeks (almost 9 weeks)









Molly (5 months ish) and Lana (2.5 years ish)


----------



## Winnie’smom

Lotsofjs said:


> She has the same zipper as my Phoebe!! I love it!


Yes, the zipper is strong with this one!!


----------



## Moose’s mom!

8 weeks and those nose wrinkles 😍

















He’s five months now, and big boy


----------



## SoCalEngr

Kona, at 19wks (we got her as an older puppy) and now (16mths)...


----------



## RET1980




----------



## CindyC

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


Casey 1 1/2 years


----------



## CindyC

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


Casey 8 weeks and 19 months.


----------



## James P Sullivan III

10 weeks & 17 weeks
View attachment 881977


----------



## bbowling

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!





kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


----------



## CindyC

CindyC said:


> Casey 8 weeks and 19 months.
> View attachment 881974
> 
> View attachment 881975


----------



## James P Sullivan III




----------



## James P Sullivan III

8 weeks, 10 weeks, 16 weeks


----------



## SoCalEngr

This is an excellent study on the theory of "color of ear tips in puppies".


----------



## Jimmyboy

jimmy~ 8 weeks and 2 years old.


----------



## stsmark

SoCalEngr said:


> This is an excellent study on the theory of "color of ear tips in puppies".


Agreed, it’s interesting the level of color change over time. Windy is really picking up a gold color in her coat. Her little sister is already about the same color.


----------



## PiperRoseMom

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!



Piper @ 8 weeks










Piper - Now @ 5 mon. / 22 weeks


----------



## LifeIsGoldenInFlorida

all you other golden mamas do have cute babes but none compares to my captain! he is the absolute freakin cutest! from 8 weeks, to 12 weeks to 16 weeks to 1 year to present (4 years). he is the cutest golden on earth!















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hudson's Fan

Hudson, 8 weeks and now 20 months!


----------



## WesNH09

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


Kate at 9 weeks 










Kate at 17 months


----------



## MadyH

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


----------



## ArnieSander

Arnie at 8 weeks 









Arnie at 9 months


----------



## StarBright

Fame, 7-8 weeks and now at 9 years old


----------



## StarBright

Indie at 7 weeks and now at 20 months


----------



## StarBright

Shiloh at 7 weeks and 3 years 7 months


----------



## DawnKoca

Shafer at 8 weeks








Shafer at 2 years, 10 months


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Here you go...our newest Shooter who is now around 15 months...


----------



## James P Sullivan III

8 weeks


----------



## ZeusMyPup

kassidy523 said:


> I want to see what your golden looked like at 8 weeks vs now. Also include their current age!!!


Here's my guy Zeus at eight weeks and six years (current)! Fun to see all the pics, Goldens are the best!


----------



## FurdogDad

Brave said:


> Can you tell they are sisters?
> 
> Lana at 8 weeks
> View attachment 881757
> 
> 
> Molly @ 8 weeks (almost 9 weeks)
> View attachment 881758
> 
> 
> Molly (5 months ish) and Lana (2.5 years ish)
> View attachment 881759


You could pass the puppy photos off as the same dog they look so similar....in the big girl photo coat color is the only difference, the facial expression is even the same. Very pretty girls.


----------

